# Latest project



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Got my odd jobs done, so I'll be devoting some time to the aromatic cedar table and veranda seating. Got the frame for one of the veranda's done today. I used cedar fencing to line the box which will be used for storage. The rest of this seat is aromatic cedar which means I either need to glue them up or just screw them in. Haven't decided which way I'll go on that yet. I may glue up the sides and seat and just screw on the back and front.

Fun little project and I'll make about $1100 profit from it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Way to go Russell. 'Bout time ya put some money in the bank. )
Bill


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Been a good week Bill. Finally making some money.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

You might want to fix that front leg in the photo before delivering. It's angled to the right and is off center, unless it's a distortion in the photo.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

The hazards of fresh cut cedar. I already told the client about it. I used a finishing nail gun and glue so that isn't coming off anytime soon. I'm still kind of up in the air as to whether I want to use that pedestal or not. I haven't found many designs that I can actually do in my shop without invoking the lathe.


----------

